# Markets that are least affected by the USA?



## sofman2000 (19 December 2008)

HI All,

I was just interested to see thoughts on which markets least rely on the USA and if they might be the first to recover? Over to the experts!


----------



## trillionaire#1 (19 December 2008)

*Re: Markets that least are least affected by the USA*

www.businesspundit.com.lists their ten least affected nations as follows,


10:CHINA
9:  BRAZIL
8:  ROMANIA
7:  THAILAND
6:  NORTH KOREA
5:  IRAN
4:  MALAYSIA
3: MOROCCO
2: ARMENIA
1: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES.


----------



## Gundini (19 December 2008)

Interesting site trillionaire#1.

Thanks for the link:

http://www.businesspundit.com/lists


----------



## Bushman (19 December 2008)

I'll give it a go - water trading in Australia. 

Everything else out there is currently a US play.


----------

